# Landscape lighting design



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

anyone have any good articles for designing landscape lighting? or even software would be great, I have xlights which I was going to try but not sure if it would work for landscape lighting.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

You can start with my lighting journal (see my signature below) as well as Ware's lighting project: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2554. We both bought everything from Volt Lighting in FL. Mine has held up very well through a couple of cold snowy Winters.

I started by determining what was going to be lit up with spot lights then filled in the "dead" areas with path lights. Best thing you can do is to go out at night with a flashlight and shine it on different trees/bushes etc. to get an idea of how it will look.

Ware's journal has a lot of great information regarding wiring setups and voltage loss.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Great advice and just where I started, still tweaking thins but have a decent idea. Google and YouTube are also great as is the Volt site. Invest the time and save the coin.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Your planning is the hardest part, but most critical. It makes the installation process simple.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @Harts I'll read through your lighting project and go from there


----------

